# Watchbox recommendation?



## Mpls Funk (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I am about to buy my first "nice" watch. I have a couple other more average watches. I was wondering how to store this when I'm not wearing it and it appears most of you have a "watchbox." I don't know much about these and was looking for any recommendations or things to look for? I think I would like it to be wooden...and probably not a winder (the "nice" watch will be an automatic). It seems to me that most people do not endorse the constant winding??? Sorry - not trying to drudge up that argument here. But any advice on a watchbox would be appreciated. Probably just need storage for four watches and not looking to spend a ton of money. Probably be a gift idea for my wife/family to get me!

Thanks!


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

The thing is that you start with one box for the really "nice" watch", then you buy another...and another....before long you need a display case to hold them all. I have had all kinds of watch boxes, from winders to 24-slot cases with "pillows" to hold each watch. For me the Songmics 8-slot watch organizer is my favorite (https://www.amazon.com/SONGMICS-Por...8&qid=1543871811&sr=8-9&keywords=8+watch+case), and here is why:

1) I prefer to store my watches flat so the bands do not curl
2) It easily accommodates all sizes of watches
3) It closes and zips for easy travel
4) It allows you to scale inexpensively as your collection grows. When full, simply buy another. I have one that is all Omegas, another just for dive watches, etc...


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I had mine custom made by Carolina Woodshop on Etsy. They did an amazing job for $220.


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

I made the mistake of getting the 12 slot version; so now i am constantly fighting the urge to fill those empty slots. I like it cause it was cheap, even though it doesnt look so, and it has a clear display case. I dont own a watch winder, and likely never will. You could also get the 6 slot version:

https://www.amazon.com/Ohuhu-12-Slot-Leather-Jewelry-Organizer/dp/B00RV89S4S


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm currently using a Volta watch box for 8 watches (available on Amazon). They do have different capacity boxes. The thing I like about it is it has a drawer that I use for my extra straps. One negative - I did have to buy a set of smaller generic cushions for my Rolex which doesn't fit around the included cushions.


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

I have Wolf Winsor 10pc watch box, got it from Massdrop for lower than retail, great over all.


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

How many watches do you plan on storing?

Do you have any solar watches? That might push you towards a box with a clear lid.

Are your watches on bracelet? That might push you away from the type like FTE uses, other than for travel.


----------



## Mpls Funk (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff_T said:


> How many watches do you plan on storing?
> 
> Do you have any solar watches? That might push you towards a box with a clear lid.
> 
> Are your watches on bracelet? That might push you away from the type like FTE uses, other than for travel.


Good questions - I just ordered a new one...and that makes 4. It will probably be a while before I get another one.
None of them are solar at this point. Two are bracelet and one is leather and one is rubber.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Not to be insulting, but why store $5,000 of watches in a cheap $5 Chinese case? You don't have to go full custom, but choose something as quality s the watches you wish to store.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

JacobC said:


> Not to be insulting, but why store $5,000 of watches in a cheap $5 Chinese case? You don't have to go full custom, but choose something as quality s the watches you wish to store.


Because perhaps the idea of storing the watches is just to keep them safe in a place where nobody's going to see it. And perhaps the idea of owning a quality, expensive watch is to appreciate it when it's actually in use. I would much rather spend the money on the watch than spend the money on the case in which it is going to sit.

With that said, I purchased what I think is a nice looking faux burl wood case that houses 10 watches and has a nice pull-out drawer on the bottom for tools and supplies. I think it cost me under $60 and I've had it for 4 years and it's perfect for my watches which include a GO, a Rolex, and a Tudor.

And I proudly keep it on display, as well!


----------



## BigMoufPosy (Dec 24, 2016)

I got a nice custom watch box from Galleria Innocente on Etsy. Pretty cool designs, a bit pricey (mostly over $200), and the watch pillows are just made of foam (so replace them!), but overall it's really sturdy and good-looking.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I bought mine off ebay for less than $30 USD. I don't need anything fancy. I am a practical guy (says the guy who accumulates watches). For me,
I just wanted something with a window to view my watches if I felt inclined.






I also have a small, ugly one my Seiko AD randomly gave me as service. 
It was a nice gesture and it does house some watches, so it is being put to use.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No fear to scratch your watches ? To me the pillows/sections appear to be too small ?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

stuffler said:


> No fear to scratch your watches ? To me the pillows/sections appear to be too small ?


Yeah, they are annoyingly close. They do not touch, but I have a few 44mm and they do not have a whole lot of room to breathe. I am always careful when I remove or put anything away.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

I just ordered the CaddyBay 10 watch box with 2 drawers for $99. For sale on Etsy and Amazon.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryslay33 (Nov 19, 2018)

currently using a Volta watch box for 20 watches.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Rainer seems to make pretty decent boxes a bit pricey though!


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Need help finding pillows with just cotton or what ever stuffing, a non rigid pillow. I have small wrist and unable to to clasp the bracelet over my current watch box pillow. 

Are there boxes with pillows like this or some place to buy just the pillows?

Thanks


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Palo said:


> Need help finding pillows with just cotton or what ever stuffing, a non rigid pillow. I have small wrist and unable to to clasp the bracelet over my current watch box pillow.
> 
> Are there boxes with pillows like this or some place to buy just the pillows?
> 
> Thanks


If you Google jewelery pillows you'll find vendors that sell different sizes.


----------

